# New GM Seasonal TM



## lokinix (Oct 15, 2021)

Howdy!

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions regarding GM TM. My first day is tomorrow (after orientation) and I am not 100% sure what I'll be walking into. I was hired for fulfillment and then they moved me to GM.

Thanks!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 15, 2021)

You’ll be stocking. Straightening. Helping guests.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## lokinix (Oct 17, 2021)

First two days went well, closing in GM on one, and opening on another. I was able to learn stocking from the truck, pulls, backstocking, defects, price label updates. I did 1/2 of my shift on the front end today (at my request, I wanted the training) and I did 1/2 on SCO and 1/2 on a lane. I think it went well, the TLs and the ETL on seemed to be happy with how fast I have picked things up, and one of the TLs were surprised at it, I guess because I have been asking the right questions? I don't know. I am doing a 28-hour week (today, plus others and shifts I've been allowed to pick up), so I will be a busy-bee especially since I work full-time someplace else. 68 hours of work between the two this week?


----------



## lokinix (Oct 19, 2021)

I am wondering - is it a negative that you did one for ones and couldn't put the cart away? I got done with one section (I am training) at like 9:15 PM. I asked what they would like me to do next, just to make sure we were on the same page. They said to start doing pulls on another section. Now, there were 50+ pulls and I got about 40 of them onto the uboat, but couldn't get everything before shift end and nothing went onto the shelf. I feel bad, because I don't know what may of been expected, but... is this something to worry about?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I am wondering - is it a negative that you did one for ones and couldn't put the cart away? I got done with one section (I am training) at like 9:15 PM. I asked what they would like me to do next, just to make sure we were on the same page. They said to start doing pulls on another section. Now, there were 50+ pulls and I got about 40 of them onto the uboat, but couldn't get everything before shift end and nothing went onto the shelf. I feel bad, because I don't know what may of been expected, but... is this something to worry about?


You did tell your tl or trainer that you did not finish pulling the batch?


----------



## MrT (Oct 20, 2021)

Next time just make sure your leader understands that the first task wasnt finished.  Weve had plenty of nights where the closing team staged pulls in the carts that are designated for the backroom aisles but taking up an extra uboat for something and not clearing it may hurt the unload team in the morning.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did tell your tl or trainer that you did not finish pulling the batch?


I did.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

MrT said:


> Next time just make sure your leader understands that the first task wasnt finished.  Weve had plenty of nights where the closing team staged pulls in the carts that are designated for the backroom aisles but taking up an extra uboat for something and not clearing it may hurt the unload team in the morning.


I made sure I let them know. I was wondering if they were just wanting me to stage it, or just pull some and put it on the floor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I made sure I let them know. I was wondering if they were just wanting me to stage it, or just pull some and put it on the floor.


There are not supposed to be any unattended carts or flats in the floor.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There are not supposed to be any unattended carts or flats in the floor.


I am not saying I put any carts or flats on the floor, I am saying "put it on the floor" as in put the items I pulled into the floor.


----------

